# Radiant heating system design questions?



## Tony trotter (Jan 19, 2014)

```
This system has 5 manifolds, 120' between first and last. 200' of a primary loop with 1 1/2" pipe. There is seperation between the boiler loop and primary but not at each manifold( which has a pump and mixing valve at each manifold). The boiler is a Mod-Con lochinvar (5-1 ratio) boiler. The engineer wants to send 180 deg around the primary loop and mix at every manifold (105 deg) anyone have any problems with this design? Ideas on seperation for each manifold without being in series?

All ideas, criticisms welcome

Thanks, Tony T
```


----------

